# Vladimer Putin's Judo DVD is out (for real)



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 26, 2008)

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f2e_1223395606
and on it, he is teaching judo.  It is an instructional video.
Last I remember, he was a 7th dan in judo.

AoG


----------



## exile (Oct 27, 2008)

For some reason, based on his public persona, I would have imagined him to be more of a striking-arts kind of guy ... not much evidence of pins and locks in dealing with Chechnya or Georgia, eh?


----------

